# Help!!! Need a place to go



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

I am need of a place to live. My DW and I are splitting up after 18yrs of marriage. I have 2 dogs and 3 cats. I would prefer sominthing within an HR of Topeka KS as that is where I work. I do need a small shop / 2 car garage that I can work out of for my business. Anybody know of anything on contract or for rent? Any help or Ideas is greatly appreciated. For that matter anything anywhere I will look at. Kinda in a bind. 

Thank you

Chris


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Try looking here:

http://topeka.craigslist.org/apa/


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

PM me if you still need a place. We just discovered that our tenant in Central KS skipped town!


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you Libby for the offer. I think I need to keep looking a little closer to work right now. All of the savings would be ate up in fuel right now. 


So I am still in need if anybody has anything they know of would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Have you looked around silver lake & those towns? rent is some what cheaper in those areas and wamego to


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

I am trying to look. Its hard to find any listings or something like that. I need to take a weekend and see what I can find. Do you know of any where to find a listing for some areas like that? I have been trying craigslist and what not.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

For those towns i recommend just driving there and getting the local paper, Any towns east of wamego to topeka has alot of catholics in them. The stores close early and most are not open on sundays. But they are nice friendly people for the most part


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Go when the post office is open! (If they have one in the town you're interested in!) Guys at the post office know what is vacent around the town or who may have a rental...found a couple that way!

Mon


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Have to give it a try. Need something quick. Talked them into letting me stay for a month or 2 but really dont want to push it since its my ex mother in law.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

54metalman said:


> ex mother in law.


Wow..that must be touchy..


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

You have no idea!!!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Maybe www.owners.com


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Try the local real estate offices, banks, credit unions. Lots of houses sitting empty in this economy, in our little town, they rent 'em out cheap just to keep them occupied, as an occupied house is less likely to be vandalized or fall into disrepair before the housing market comes back. It's worth a shot.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been checking around here. Most of them want to rope you into credit reports and buying. With the split still being fairly fresh and unsettled I cant qualify to buy. Unless its with a good old boy hand shake and private note. I am beging to wonder if that even happens anymore.


----------

